# Internet not working and IPCONFIG shows nothing.



## Esoremada

My internet isn't working and it doesn't say there is a network cable unplugged or anything.


When I enter "ipconfig" all it says is
------
C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration
------
No info or data.


All the other computers on the network are working fine.


----------



## deleted010511

Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and hit enter. In the Device Manager, is there a yellow mark next to *Network Adapters*? If so, you will need to download the driver for your NIC/Network adapter from your computer manufacturers support web site, save it to a Flash drive and install it on this computer. If there is no yellow mark, then make sure your Ethernet cable is plugged in and is plugged into your Router/Modem and it is turned on. Try restarting Router/Modem and computer. Then go to the command prompt type *ipconfig /release* and hit enter. (It should say that there is no IP address to release or something like that.) then type *ipconfig /flushdns* and hit enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew *and hit enter. It should come up with a new IP address unless there is a problem with your router (it's not broadcasting DHCP) or is not connected or a problem with the Ethernet cable.


----------



## Geekgirl

I moved your thread to the Networking Forum why did you start another thread? I don't feel this is a operating system issue that is why I moved it. 

Please do not double post @!


----------



## johnwill

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Esoremada

spike2me said:


> Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and hit enter. In the Device Manager, is there a yellow mark next to *Network Adapters*? If so, you will need to download the driver for your NIC/Network adapter from your computer manufacturers support web site, save it to a Flash drive and install it on this computer. If there is no yellow mark, then make sure your Ethernet cable is plugged in and is plugged into your Router/Modem and it is turned on. Try restarting Router/Modem and computer. Then go to the command prompt type *ipconfig /release* and hit enter. (It should say that there is no IP address to release or something like that.) then type *ipconfig /flushdns* and hit enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew *and hit enter. It should come up with a new IP address unless there is a problem with your router (it's not broadcasting DHCP) or is not connected or a problem with the Ethernet cable.


Yeah, it was the driver. thanks


----------



## Esoremada

Geekgirl said:


> I moved your thread to the Networking Forum why did you start another thread? I don't feel this is a operating system issue that is why I moved it.
> 
> Please do not double post @!


My bad, I didn't realize I wasn't in Networking until I posted and idk how to delete threads, so I remade it in networking.


----------

